# BC instanz guides



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

Nicht weiter schlimm ... 

mir ist nur aufgefallen, das die "Bilder" also die links zu den instanzen 
alle irgendwie gereiht sind, und nicht nach lvl so wie es ja eigentlich immer ist 

hier der link 
http://wow.buffed.de/guides/815/instanz-guides

ich glaub die reihung ist ok:

1. Bollwerk
2. Blutkessel
3. Sklavenunterkünfte
4. Tiefensumpf
5. Managruft
6. Sethekhallen
7. Mechanaar
8. Zerschmetterte Hallen
9. Botanikum
10. Akatraz


----------

